# Who to mate with who, when and where



## Alimama (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi, I have 4 females and 2 males-Chinese praying mantids. One of the males has trouble eating cause of a bad arm and is very thin. One of the females has bent wingtips that hang over her rear a bit. I keep them in a small bathroom in butterfly cages in the tub. I let them take turns walking/flying around the bathroom by themselves. Now I would like to mate them-its been at least 2 months since they became adults and they are acting  very interested in the adults in the cages next to them.

How would you recommend I go about the mating? Should I let 1 male and one female out at a time? Do I need to place them together or will they find each other? I just let 2 females and a male out and fed the females; is that a reasonable start? Will a male mate with more than one female (if he excapes)? Do they reach an age when they are too old to mate?  Should I put the male and female in the butterfly cage or leave them out? How often do I need to check on them and feed the female if they have not locked together yet (to save the male from being eaten)?

Also, will the female attempt to eat a male who is just approaching her or one that is on her before he has "come"?

Any other pointers or resources I should check would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Budwing (Sep 29, 2019)

The damaged female should be ok but If the male has a damaged arm he might not be able to hang on to the female. Its common for the males to thin out once they reach imago stage as food becomes less of a priority. I would try and see if he can stay mounted to the female as you only have two males, if not I would feed him off to the biggest healthiest looking female.

If hes a pet just keep him seperate.  

Feed the females up over a week or so till their refusing prey. Once they refuse all attempts at feeding, then pair them up.

If your going to try breeding two females at a time I would do it inside the mesh cubes. Just for the ease of being able to moniter them and their own safety. Four mantis running around at the same time in close proximity could end in disaster. They might start flicking each other about injuring each other.

Check on them regularly.

At a month old both are mature enough. Make sure their warm enough. They should be at least 25°C.

When the males breed successfully with the first 2 females. Separate them give them a day or two to rest and a feed, then try them with next two females.


----------



## Alimama (Sep 30, 2019)

Budwing said:


> The damaged female should be ok but If the male has a damaged arm he might not be able to hang on to the female. Its common for the males to thin out once they reach imago stage as food becomes less of a priority. I would try and see if he can stay mounted to the female as you only have two males, if not I would feed him off to the biggest healthiest looking female.
> 
> If hes a pet just keep him seperate.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Budwing! Very helpful!!


----------



## Alimama (Sep 30, 2019)

Do you or anyone on the forum know how long I can wait to breed the adults? I want to wait until November, when they will be 3-4  months old, but I dont know if they will last that long.  I will be starting to teach then, and would love for my high school seniors to observe it.

Also, if they lay eggs later will they hatch later?

Thanks!


----------



## Budwing (Sep 30, 2019)

3 or 4 months, I dont know.

Regardless of when they breed, the eggs will hatch next spring when the warmer weather comes around again, or you incubate them. You can put tenedora ooth somewhere cold till you want them to hatch. I put mine in the fridge or shed over the winter.


----------

